# What I found while I was adding a C/O



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a picture of a 6" clay tile with a 3" cast iron pipe stuck in it only 2 inches with plastic wrap to cover up the hole to keep dirt out. Been like that for 40 years with no major sewer line problems (roots here n there)


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

See, what's so bad about plastic after all? :whistling2:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm doing some work on a large grocery store and they have a BIP nipples from the HWT transitioning to CPVC water lines and no P-traps on some sinks in the deli.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If that is 40 year old plastic, this world is ****ed, royally.

It'll never decompose, ever.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting that something created by using various products from the earth will not breakdown in who knows how long. Hey, at least you found a clean-out that made it go easier.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Hey I did this remodel at an old fast food joint and made it into an Arby's. Anyway, as we were digging we found 2 old stryofoam boxes from Mcdonalds egg mcmuffins. Those things were phased out in the late 80's. I know I worked there then. Anyway other than being dirty they were in perfect shape.




Indie said:


> Interesting that something created by using various products from the earth will not breakdown in who knows how long. Hey, at least you found a clean-out that made it go easier.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Hey I did this remodel at an old fast food joint and made it into an Arby's. Anyway, as we were digging we found 2 old stryofoam boxes from Mcdonalds egg mcmuffins. Those things were phased out in the late 80's. I know I worked there then. Anyway other than being dirty they were in perfect shape.


We are making a lot of disposable items that will last forever...

Something to think about...:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

actually not. They are made to self destruct in 10 minutes. Sometimes they destruct earlier in your stomach, That's when you have to run to the bathroom.




ian said:


> i bet if you dug up an egg mc muffin or a big mac from the late 80's it would be in good order!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> actually not. They are made to self destruct in 10 minutes. Sometimes they destruct earlier in your stomach, That's when you have to run to the bathroom.


They only self destruct in your stomach & intestines...

In open air or buried they last forever.
Most animals will not eat them either....:laughing:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

kinda funny you posted this. i just ran into the same thing only my joints were concrete humped over it and not plastic. jambed full of roots


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> They only self destruct in your stomach & intestines...
> 
> In open air or buried they last forever.
> Most animals will not eat them either....:laughing:


In all seriousness... if you cut that stuff out of your diet and eat natural food. Oh man, what a difference. I feel like rootx or bio-clean couldn't even clear out the nastiness in the body after eating fast food. As a side note... yes, I am fully aware that rootx and bio-clean are NOT made for human cleansing.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Hey I did this remodel at an old fast food joint and made it into an Arby's. Anyway, as we were digging we found 2 old stryofoam boxes from Mcdonalds egg mcmuffins. Those things were phased out in the late 80's. I know I worked there then. Anyway other than being dirty they were in perfect shape.


Were the eggs still good?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Were the eggs still good?


You tell me...
I wonder if they were any good to begin with...:whistling2:

http://www.refinery29.com/happy-meal-art-project.php/slideshow/1/#image-0


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Apparently bacteria is smarter than humans when it comes to food:yes:.



Now lemme geta fry.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> You tell me...
> I wonder if they were any good to begin with...:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/happy-meal-art-project.php/slideshow/1/#image-0


Now even though I just had a bowl of chili for supper and am full, I wanna go to Mickey D's.


----------

